

Why Medium Will Succeed Where Quora Did Not - ajjuliani
http://ajjuliani.com/why-medium-may-succeed-where-quora-did-not/

======
ajjuliani
And more importantly, what they understand about people that Quora struggled
with in the beginning (at least when I was using it for 9-12 months).

------
codezero
Aren't answers stories too?

~~~
ajjuliani
Yes, and that is the point...Quora and Medium are very similar, but Medium
frames their content as stories and Quora frames it as answers. That is the
main difference to the general public.

